# 01 Sentra speaker sizes?



## heretic228 (Jun 2, 2004)

Can someone please tell me what size speakers the 2001 Sentra has? Different websites tell me different sizes, and I'm not comfortable taking off the door panels myself. My car does not have front pillar speakers. Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

6.5-6.75

In the rear 6.75 is a perfect drop in, with 6.5 the holes won't line up (but you can still drill your own). In the front, you're going to need spacers anyway, so the exact size doesn't really matter as long as it's under 7".


----------



## heretic228 (Jun 2, 2004)

Are those sizes the same for the GXE because I have the GXE, not the SE. Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It's the same for all b15s, even the ones with the RF package


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> 6.5-6.75
> 
> In the rear 6.75 is a perfect drop in, with 6.5 the holes won't line up (but you can still drill your own). In the front, you're going to need spacers anyway, so the exact size doesn't really matter as long as it's under 7".


i used to have Alpine 6.5in coax's in the rear, they fit perfectly, didnt need to drill new holes or use the adapter plates they came with


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jasper said:


> i used to have Alpine 6.5in coax's in the rear, they fit perfectly, didnt need to drill new holes or use the adapter plates they came with



Really?

Well I guess it depends on the specific speakers then, I know the Infinity Kappa 6.75 coax are a perfect drop in while the 6.5 coax needs new holes drilled.


----------



## Socrate (Aug 3, 2007)

sr20dem0n said:


> Really?
> 
> Well I guess it depends on the specific speakers then, I know the Infinity Kappa 6.75 coax are a perfect drop in while the 6.5 coax needs new holes drilled.



Are you sure 6.75 exists ? I've look on the infinity website and I dont see this size ...

Thank you !


----------

